# Meeting the litter/breeder?



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Having always rescued except for my golden who I worked for the breeder(and breeder talked me into her cause she was "too much dog for a pet home" and I'm a trainer). I have never had to do the whole go meet the puppies thing. Though I don't believe people should be allowed to choose their own dog with out guidance from breeder,I do want to form an opinion. I think I kinda have first choice out of the 4 whites. 
I don't know what to look for...I know they can change and even temperment test(which I have helped with) can be just where that dog is at that moment.
I seen them at 6 weeks, we went outside and they explored the forest right outside, confidant and happy. There definitely was one who wandered more,a sucky black male who just wanted to be pet constantly, a bit calmer one, and they were incredibly quiet. Not single bark or whine. After that we went back in and they quietly settled behind thier gated laundry area just off kitchen. No fuss. Mom is very easy going. 
I am groomer and trainer, want confidant dog, not timid or too laid back(is there such a thing in poodles?) . I do agility,ski-jor and used to cart. My dogs come to my groom salon/boutique every day and greet people. 
I have Tad perfectionism in that I want to make sure if I have choice I make the right decision. 
Any input?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If all the pups are happy and confident, I think you would probably be safe with any of them. With Sophy I did some very simple tests - How did she react to us as new people? To new objects like my bag and coat? To a slightly startling movement or noise? Did she react with interest when I rolled a ball? And, in many ways the decider, how did she react when I held her, carefully and safely, a few inches above the table? Her sisters were just a little unsure - Sophy balanced herself in my hands and continued to watch the world with interest. I checked bite, ears, eyes, anus, general conformation, mum, dad, breeder etc, etc - and then, having satisfied my head, I followed my heart!


----------

